# Теннисный мячик для самомассажа



## А.Л.И.С.А. (19 Мар 2015)

Делимся опытом и советами в использовании теннисного мячика в лечении мышц . Доктора подскажите какой принцип ,если он есть ,допустимое количество подходов , на что обращать внимание при выполнении , какие задачи  и т.д. Мне очень интересно , хочу применять в будущем . Спасибо .


----------



## doc (19 Мар 2015)

Классический вариант - лёжа.
Стоя допустимо, но здесь появляются привходящие нежелательные факторы. Например, стоя нужно сохранять равновесие и одновременно прижимать мячик к стене. А это ненужное напряжение. Впрочем, кому как нравится.
А вообще принципы очень простые: прокатывая мяч по спине, найти триггерную точку (место максимальной болезненности) и продавливать её до исчезновения боли. Можно давить без смещения тканей (обычно секунд 30-1 минуту), можно немного двигать мяч туда-сюда по типу локального глубокого массажа.
После проработки одной точки то же самое проделать со второй, третьей... Сколько хватит сил и терпения.
Лучше проработать конкретную область за раз по максимуму, чем в тот же день возвращаться к ней снова.
Процедуру желательно завершать горячим душем.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (19 Мар 2015)

А можно проходить мячиком всю мышцу , к примеру от крестца до шеи вдоль позвоночника с целью размять мышцу или опасно переборщить  и на позвонки заходить нельзя ?


----------



## doc (19 Мар 2015)

Всю спину? Да пожалуйста, если есть желание и готовы терпеть.
Заходить на позвонки можно, но бессмысленно: они намного твёрже мячика и это им фиолетово.
Весь смысл процедуры - прижать триггер, находящийся в мышце к плотной основе (в идеале - к кости) и уничтожить.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (19 Мар 2015)

Спасибо , запомнила .
Я если рассматривать ягодицу - нашли болючее место и прижали  , как понять что это то, а не нерв прижатый мышцей или они по разному болеть будут  ?Мне на массаже надавливают на это место я говорю больно , мне отвечают - нерв , а что это значит так я и не поняла .

Еще , я прошлась к примеру в 15,00 , к вечеру мышцы опять разнылись - опять прошлась , можно так делать несколько раз в день или это не имеет смысла . Я не совсем понимаю что я делаю мышцам , если не брать во внимание уничтожение триггера , просто расслабляю на время или это со временем даст результаты устойчивые.


----------



## doc (20 Мар 2015)

Давление на нерв даёт онемение, а не боль.
Лучше делать эту процедуру раз в день. Реакция к вечеру не только возможна, а скорее даже должна быть. Лучше дать покой, чтобы заживало. Можно погреть для расслабления.


----------

